
Faster - Why Constant Stress is Part of Our Future  - jmorin007
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/faster_constant_stress_future.php
======
tomjen
This need not be the case - most newspapers suck because they all try to out
compete CNN, which only leave time for a small part of the story with 70% of
the facts wrong anyway.

